# Perth



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just found a lovely car park for a quick overnight as all the lorries seem to be coming on to it - its the harbour car park which is on the right just outside the city/town -walkable in 10 mins.

This is probably old news but just thought if anyone needed it. 10 hours parking is £3.30 no height barriers loads of space few motorhomes here and toilets on site for 30p. There is a coach park and loads of parks to walk dogs next to it. 

Scone Palace is 2 miles away and C&CC is at the racecourse half mile away from that.

I love Scotland cos the rain has now stopped and its cracking the flags again.

Greenie


----------

